# Bypass $500 'minimum marketable parcel'?



## TiminOz (11 January 2019)

Is there ANY way at all to bipass this limit on the ASX when first buying a stock?

I read you MIGHT be able to do it by ordering by phone or something...

Can someone tell me precisely how to do it if it's possible.

(Including even a company that might offer to group people together like the one recently created for the real estate market)

I'm a first-time investor who is looking at a stock that a friend has thoroughly investigated.

But I just can't do $500.


----------



## tinhat (11 January 2019)

Hi Tim. I have not idea about that one, but welcome to the forums. Maybe ring up a broker like Bell Potter and explain that you want to set up an account and want to invest in a stock but only have $XXX for an initial trade and ask them if they would be willing. You can only try.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 January 2019)

$500 isn't much.
If you are that skint I would not recommend buying shares.


----------



## tech/a (11 January 2019)

Tell you what.

Post the share up.
*If I think its a buy Ill buy $500 worth*.
If it makes a profit Ill give it to you.
I will have full control of the trade.
But I will ask you here if you want to sell it if its in Profit.
If it loses $100 Ill close the trade and wear the $100.
That's the stop!

Perhaps you can learn something from the trade.
This is a genuine offer.
We can follow it here and Joe will vouch for me.
Now that's the best brokerage deal in town!


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> Is there ANY way at all to bipass this limit on the ASX when first buying a stock?
> 
> I read you MIGHT be able to do it by ordering by phone or something...
> 
> ...




anz shareinvest allows you to buy any amount below standard 500 but you have to own the stock first


----------



## $20shoes (11 January 2019)

Thats very generous, Tech. IF your interested in learning a little Tim, I'd take up the offer. There's years and years of blood, sweat, tears and joy inside this forum's walls. And lots of posters happy to give great advice.

Your very own Plunge Protection Team


----------



## Junior (11 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> Tell you what.
> 
> Post the share up.
> *If I think its a buy Ill buy $500 worth*.
> ...




Please take this generous offer.  If you are happy to disclose which stock you are looking at, we can all keenly observe the price action!


----------



## Faramir (11 January 2019)

Hi @TiminOz
I understand the feeling of being that poor. I have been hit by lots of expenses last year.

Your friend may have thoroughly researched this stock but have you? Also how much brokerage are you going to pay? The fact that you are talking about phoning someone shows that you have barely started understanding the process of buying, holding or selling shares. (I was the same.)

I am sorry to say but you have to admit how little you understand. Even I can say that I don’t understand much.
You are better off reading this forum, buying books, saving and educating yourself. Most of all, be patient; the time will come for you to buy shares. Just not now if you think $500 is a massive amount.

Your friend might make a fortune or he might lose a bit. You might trust your friend but wouldn’t it better for you to educate yourself first. You could give him/her what little you have but will friendship go down the tube if his/her call is wrong? Good luck - there are many wise people here who wish you all the best.


----------



## Faramir (11 January 2019)

PS: You are just concerned with only one stock. I am not sure what is the average number of stocks to hold. I am very sure the majority would hold at least 6-8 stocks?? (Only a guess) Not every decision you make will be 100% right. Even for experienced traders/investors. Why do you think Risk Management has plays a critical part???


----------



## tinhat (11 January 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> $500 isn't much.
> If you are that skint I would not recommend buying shares.




Are you licensed to make recommendations regarding personal finances?


----------



## Value Collector (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> Is there ANY way at all to bipass this limit on the ASX when first buying a stock?
> 
> I read you MIGHT be able to do it by ordering by phone or something...
> 
> ...




Hi Tim,

At your early stage of the saving and investment process, your best to give yourself a real boost is increase your savings rate, this is going to have a far bigger positive impact than finding a way to invest less than $500.

If you are struggling to save money regularly, you need to either increase your income, or lower your expenses or a combination of both.

I suggest saving at least 10% of your wage each week, and living off only 90%, even if you have to reduce your lifestyle.

It won’t take long to generate savings and you will be able to build a larger portfolio than you could otherwise.

The key to wealth building is spending less than you earn and investing the difference.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

1 of 2: GENERAL REPLY

I really like the ethos of this forum so far: sincere, serious, thoughtful and apparently trolless...indeed friendly!

I've seen that many traders have an interest in 'thinking about thinking' - as do I - so I will first share a couple of things in service of that:

* [Answering FARAMIR:]
I always intended to research the stock (only a fool wouldn't, right?) but only if I could find a way FIRST to actually invest in it. Otherwise it would be a waste not only of my time but my 'emotional energy'

* [KNOBBY22:]
Intuitively I just can't accept the idea that "if you don't have much money, you shouldn't invest in the stock market". I'm sure if I thought about it longer I could find the logical flaw that's provoking this intuition, but right now I'm content to know that there's something not quite right about it.
.
Anyway, I can afford to lose the amount I was thinking of investing - especially given what I could learn in the process. Already I've found joy in the quality of this forum!

* [FARAMIR:]
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would have thought that:
- the mechanics of actually buying shares and other instruments
- the evaluation of the value of a company based on product, market, customers and management
are two different things

Brokerage: I've seen rates between $8-10.50. My friend says the aim for the stock is to quadruple in value...

* [TINHAT:] Thanks for the practical info (and the defence of my autonomy!  )

* [VALUE COLLECTOR]: Thanks for the excellent advice! I like this idea. Anyone can save 10% !
...Though I don't think you would preclude a one-off investment that will get my toe in the water OR be even my one and only (small, experimental) foray !

___________________________________

My friend is a day trader with a little experience. However this is the only stock he owns long term, based on his reasearch.
So I put enough store by this to want to look into it further - and certainly enough to consider risking the amount I was thinking.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> Tell you what.
> 
> Post the share up.
> *If I think its a buy Ill buy $500 worth*.
> ...




____________________________________________________________
2 of 2: REPLY TO TECH...WOW !

[NOTE: all of this is being written on little sleep!]

Hey Tech,

this is a very cool offer you've made - generous, exciting and very interesting !

As you intimate, perhaps the coolest aspect is the discussion we could all have in seeing what happens and what we could learn - especially this newbie here!

Let me practice my 'risk management' (to quote Faramir!) though, and beg your forgiveness at any offence by thinking aloud:

Even though on the surface I can't possibly lose anything by taking up your wonderful offer (and it is everything I said above!), there IS actually a risk:

If I take up your offer, the potential opportunity-cost is that I might not seek to solve the "$500 problem" another way. Then if the stock went up and heaven forbid you didn't pay me, I would have lost something...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

However, it occurs to me that you have alot of posts on here so you would most certainly be 'invested' in maintaining your reputation on the forum !

It also occurs to me that: if you like the stock, you probably have enough money that you'd be able to invest a good chunk of cash in it yourself. So if it went up, you'd earn enough that you'd be fine about paying me anyway! (I expect that the profit would be alot smaller than what you could earn yourself).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NEVERTHELESS...would you have anything to lose yourself by offering some kind of firmer guarantee we could create? Even a simple agreement of several lines or something with our real names?

Anyway, I'm openminded about the whole thing!
In realiity there is very little I could lose!

____________________________

RE: revealing the stock...

My first thought is that perhaps it's prudent to reveal it first only to you by private message...

It seems highly unlikely that it would go viral and shoot to a higher price before we can buy, but discretion is the better part of valour right?!

So AT THIS POINT I'm happy to reveal it to everyone, but only after we have the opportunity to buy...

Unless someone can provide a better argument?!


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> Even though on the surface I can't possibly lose anything by taking up your wonderful offer (and it is everything I said above!), there IS actually a risk:
> 
> If I take up your offer, the potential opportunity-cost is that I might not seek to solve the "$500 problem" another way. Then if the stock went up and heaven forbid you didn't pay me, I would have lost something...




tech/a has been a member of this community since 2004. I can assure you from experience that if he says he'll do something then he will follow through. 

However, he did say that he would have to think that the stock was a "buy". You've got nothing to lose by letting him know what the stock is. If he doesn't think it's worth buying he will be sure to tell you why. He isn't known for being shy or mincing words. You will learn something at least, guaranteed.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> tech/a has been a member of this community since 2004. I can assure you from experience that if he says he'll do something then he will follow through.
> 
> However, he did say that he would have to think that the stock was a "buy". You've got nothing to lose by letting him know what the stock is. If he doesn't think it's worth buying he will be sure to tell you why. He isn't known for being shy or mincing words. You will learn something at least, guaranteed.





Thanks Joe ! I always appreciate someone who's willing to have the guts to honestly vouch for a good person, in this overly risk-averse self-obsessed world !

FTR, yes, of course I am aware he would wisely evaluate the stock first, and yes I'm very happy to let him know what it is.

If anyone can provide a great counter-argument to my thoughts about keeping it private from the forum until we buy, I'm happy to reveal it to everyone !

Frankly I'd be fascinated to hear how people respond - I know that alone should be a great learning experience.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

To let you all know something about me, I reckon if I got serious about the markets I would tend to lean towards the value investing side more than day-trading...

It seems less risky and more solid, and suits my skill-set more

(I am also a great admirer of The Buff' ! Both as a businessman and a human being.)

But, at this point I have no firm intentions beyond this stock and I claim to know exactly sweet FA  !


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

UPDATE: 'TARGET SHARE VALUE'

My friend just told me that the 'target' of 4x current value for the stock is the SHORT TERM target. 
The target over 3-5 yrs is 20x.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

*AN INTERESTING ANALYSIS you guys might find interesting to 'grok'...

...and both me and my friend might learn something from your response...*

____________________

Here's ONE reason my friend considers this stock good:

_(PARAPHRASING and changing minor identifying details)_

"One thing I will explain to you is the shares on offer...

This stock only has 30 million shares...many companies have 500 M to 2 billion shares...

Which means when this stock's price per share is $4... the company total value is $120 Million...

... But in a company that has 1 billion shares...  which is most companies...  14c per share = a Market Cap total of $140 million...

It also means that because there are so few shares, as investors get hold of them they are off market so there is a limited amount avab to buy...

When there are billions of shares avab big institutions buy a lot, and they can manipulate the price much more...

This company is 80% owned by a private company, then a billionaire owns 5%.. then management own 7%... so there are not many shares avab... this is why it can go very high the price, and not be manipulated so easily"

*To be completely honest, I haven't had the brain power to fully parse this yet. My brain is far better at understanding products...people...markets...media...
But what do you guys think about it?*


----------



## greggles (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> But what do you guys think about it?




I think you should just tell us what stock you're talking about so we can have a look at it.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> UPDATE: 'TARGET SHARE VALUE'
> 
> My friend just told me that the 'target' of 4x current value for the stock is the SHORT TERM target.
> The target over 3-5 yrs is 20x.




CORRECTION: This is what my friend expects the stock to do.

OH AND ALSO an 'independent valuation' valued it at a price that is 4x currrent.


----------



## greggles (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> CORRECTION: This is what my friend expects the stock to do.
> 
> OH AND ALSO an 'independent valuation' valued it at a price that is 4x currrent.




I just figured it out. You're talking about PO3 - Purifloh Limited. Am I right?


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

*IMPORTANT: TIME-LIMIT....*

I should have mentioned there are scientific trials under way that, once released, are quite likely to push the price up...potentially substantially.

They are due soon. Which makes acting soon probably advisable !


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2019)

My offer stands 
As a guarantee I will give Joe $250 as a potential profit so an increase of 50%
If it’s stopped out I’ll gift the $250 to Joe 
Wear the $100 and grab a bourbon.

If you decide to keep holding for your 20 X I’ll cash your profit after a max of a years holding and give it to you to trade with .

Choice is yours I’m not going to jump through hoops to convince someone I don’t know to have access to $500 of mine at no risk and do all the work!

As I can see your lacking in conviction and less than forth coming with your secret stock
My offer expires in 7 days.

Let me know and Joe can confirm I have given him the $$s and I’ll post a photo of the IB buy ticket.

Best of luck whatever you do!


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2019)

If it is PO3 your way way late to the party.
Current,y smacking at resistance.
Could very easily plummet South!

Very speculative.
But if you want to buy $500 worth offer stands


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Hey Tech!

Just so you know: I've been keeping the stock to myself not for any nefarious reasons but because this is all totally new to me so I'm being cautious.
I've assumed that if I told a whole heap of people it could potentially go viral, which would put the price up and make it more expensive for both me and more importantly, the very friend who gave me the tip.

But now my friend has told me that that's unlikely and he has enough for now.

So I'm happy to reveal what it is if you feel it wouldn't disadvantage anyone? Is there any reason I shouldn't?
_________________

I didn't really understand the first part of what you said (about Joe etc), but you're right: the bottom line is you'd be risking alot more than me and I could always invest myself directly later anyway.

I seriously don't mean to look a gift-horse in the mouth and I hope you take what i've said also with the playful, explorative spirit in which much of it was intended! 

So with that in mind I'd love to take up your offer and, if you think it's responsible, reveal the stock.

Frankly I'm dying to hear people's opinions and learn something anyway!


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Oh I think I might have worked out what you meant:

"As a guarantee I will give Joe $250 as a potential profit so an increase of 50%"
= you will give $250 to Joe (who I assume is the board owner) as collateral against giving me the profit...which would cover a potential gain of half the stock's value. Yep! Got that!

"If it’s stopped out I’ll gift the $250 to Joe, Wear the $100 and grab a bourbon."
= if it drops below $100 (as you said), you will sell it and just let Joe keep that $250.
Wow, that's incredibly generous ! And you guys must be good mates! 

"If you decide to keep holding for your 20 X I’ll cash your profit after a max of a years holding and give it to you to trade with ."
= u only want to keep it for a year regardless. So after that if I want to hold out for even higher returns, you will give me the profit as cash and i can choose to trade with it?

_____________________________
Wow I think this is one of the coolest most interesting experiences I've had !

This is a whole new world of very interesting people!

Makes FB look like an insane asylum of 1850 !


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2019)

Fire away


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Okay, given the human generosity of your offer, and everything else said on the board, I'm not going to 'hold you' to it Techy ! But here goes:


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Greggles guessed correctly:

P03....

....for a quite a few reasons.

I can't remember every detail my friend said, but a few things in the rough that I remember (ready for me to research properly):

* several billionaire investors have faith in it

* research in India about to be released that might give it a big boost...in helping with TB for example

* the thing above about the share divisions
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My friend Just said:

* "its standard to have some form of air purification in building and hospitals...  PO3 works faster, kills more bacteria, is cheaper, more efficient, and produces and uses no harmful chemicals"

* "Adra Rush is another  billionaire, manfucaturer in Michigan, owns 600,000 shares...  Bill Pahfet  has big connections... also in Michigan.. Somnio developed the tech and somnio director is on the board of PO3... Somnio in Michigan, leading edge tech company..."

 I can look through his messages to bring forward more precisely why my friend thinks its good.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But the biggest thing prompting ME to look into it though is that he has been day trading for awhile now and this is the ONE stock he's put alot of money into to HOLD,  based on looking at it in detail for weeks.

So he just told me that, yes, lots of people think it might not have much more movement in it. Which is why its good to buy now if it DOES go up alot.

_________________________________________
I'd be fascinated to hear the opinion of more experienced people...including counter-opinions to the above!


----------



## $20shoes (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> I always intended to research the stock (only a fool wouldn't, right?) but only if I could find a way FIRST to actually invest in it. Otherwise it would be a waste not only of my time but my 'emotional energy'




Research can be relative. There would be some posters here who will have very thoroughly analysed the company, the sector and the broader market before commuting their hard earned dollars. 

Others, primarily strategy traders that rely on chart patterns/volume etc might only have a cursory knowledge of what it is  a company does.They may be more interested in what volume and strength are telling them about a possible movement and will have an exit criteria established before they take a trade.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> If it is PO3 your way way late to the party.
> 
> Current,y smacking at resistance.
> Could very easily plummet South!
> ...




What do you mean by "smacking at resistance" lol?


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> Research can be relative. There would be some posters here who will have very thoroughly analysed the company, the sector and the broader market before commuting their hard earned dollars.
> 
> Others, primarily strategy traders that rely on chart patterns/volume etc might only have a cursory knowledge of what it is  a company does.They may be more interested in what volume and strength are telling them about a possible movement and will have an exit criteria established before they take a trade.




Interesting ! I think Im far more cut out for the former than the latter.
Apparently Im good at maths but I don't really enjoy that kind of thinking.

Im far better at thinking about products and innovation and I have quite strong predictive power with markets. I used to write ads for a living, FWIW.

Now Im studying social work !

(What a sucker, hey?!)


----------



## greggles (12 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> Greggles guessed correctly:
> 
> P03....




I knew it. 

If you're interested in the views of others, have a look at the PO3 thread where you'll find out about the resistance tech/a mentioned and discover that the "independent" research that you are relying on isn't actually independent at all.


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

greggles said:


> I knew it.
> 
> If you're interested in the views of others, have a look at the PO3 thread where you'll find out about the resistance tech/a mentioned and discover that the "independent" research that you are relying on isn't actually independent at all.




Great stuff !

I'm ALWAYS interested in a variety of views !
Ego is the enemy mon frere !
I try to be as openminded and assumption-smashing as i can be.
In everything in life. It's served me well so far !

Sidebar: before advertising i was a fulltime journalist for a major paper in Australia. 
It was my beloved vocation, in a time when journalism was actually capable of being such. 
So I've always regarded the search for 'truth' as almost sacred.
(I know about the concept of 'everything is opinion' but I think that's over-reach)


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2019)

I’ll post a chart and analysis as soon as I can

So you want to buy Monday?


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Just having a quick scan of those posts...what do people think of this 'wealth warning' re past consolidations which 'reduced massively the value of existing shareholders' holdings?

Was that old management that has been replaced?

Is it sometimes justified?

Thoughts?

(Don't answer if my question is of the sort that I should just google...)


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> I’ll post a chart and analysis as soon as I can
> 
> So you want to buy Monday?




Having just read about the consolidation etc, I feel cautious Techy....

I don't want you to waste your doe!

If this stock is a complete DOG as one person seems to be claiming, I'd feel bad if you did that brother !


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Pls dont take that as prevarication...remember I said I was going to research it.

What do you think about it as of TODAY Tech?
Do you have time to give me some short hand key words i can google, while you are doing an analysis?

That way I can learn !


----------



## TiminOz (12 January 2019)

Im sure y'all know about this, but posting it JIC:

https://hotcopper.com.au/threads/te...F1DpET8hkqCivU6VJDv_a2QvWAT9eWG_PTMuLwYE7CvfQ


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2019)

I’m a chartist
Everything other than the chart to me is chatter

You tell me when to buy it
If after that it drops $100 of the original $500 I’ll close it
If it’s in profit you tell me when to sell it
Or after 12 mths I’ll sell it and you get the profit 

My risk is $106 including brokerage 
I won’t lose sleep over it so let me know when you want to buy it 

Personally I think your feeling paralysis by analysis so I’ll post my chart 
AFTER you buy it!


----------



## Cam019 (12 January 2019)

Tech is 100% correct. You are way way late to the party. As it stands, PO3 is up 864% from its original breakout from $0.50.

Let it be known, the following opinion is based on short term swing time frame (2 days to 2 weeks hold time). I don't consider fundamentals.

OPINION: Short term, medium term, and long term trends are all up. Great. Price bumping into resistance between 5.10 - 5.38 currently and has recaptured and is holding above the 9EMA. Price action tightening right up here too, making for a nice R:R entry point. Volume looking good, expansion on up moves, decreasing on pullbacks.

After seeing techs post I have decided not to disclose my entry and iSL prices (if I were to trade this stock) in case this inadvertently influences a decision.

CHART:


----------



## TiminOz (13 January 2019)

Cam019 said:


> Tech is 100% correct. You are way way late to the party. As it stands, PO3 is up 864% from its original breakout from $0.50.
> 
> Let it be known, the following opinion is based on short term swing time frame (2 days to 2 weeks hold time). I don't consider fundamentals.
> 
> ...




Haha Cam, I don't even know what an iSL price is - and neither does google apparently!
I'm assuming it's the price you would bail out?

One question: where would one see NEW stocks that might be worth following upward?
I.E Where would someone have been able to see P03 when it first listed?
And what are the top criteria one would use to judge if it might rise (quickly)?
(Even a url would be great!)

(I was about to apol if it was a dumb Q, but then I realised this is of course the n00b's lounge!  )


----------



## TiminOz (13 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> I’m a chartist
> Everything other than the chart to me is chatter
> 
> You tell me when to buy it
> ...




Hey Tech that's very interesting - I've always been interested in Buffet's approach but for you that's all irrelevant, and you just chart (I'm assuming) price and volume!
It's like a whole new world !

I would like to read up on the stock a little over the rest of the weekend, because:
1) It would be educational - including any Q&As on the thread here
(For example, my curiosity has already been piqued to learn what 'consolidation' is, REALLY...I've heard competing views...)
2) I should do some 'work' myself to receive such kindness from you!
3) The small chance that even a newbie like me could find something useful about the stock that you all would find interesting

(Given what we've said about learning something in the process, I do wonder why you feel I might be in 'paralysis'? Is there something I'm missing? Should I be getting right to it?)

So if it's fine can we hit the GO (or even stop!) button on Sunday night?!


----------



## TiminOz (13 January 2019)

A SPECIAL THANK YOU: thanks for the spice of life!

In all sincerity I want to thank TECH/A, my friend and you all for starting this adventure for me.

Life has been a little humdrum recently, but in the last couple of days, the combination of:

- the generosity and boldness of Tech's offer, which has definitely been one of those 'restore your faith in humanity' moments
- the opening up of a whole new vista/world: the stockmarket, a world of possibility and interesting application of one's mind

...these two things have given me a big leap in my sense of what's possible in life.

It's  been quite exciting and uplifting for me!
A whole new world, of possibilities - that is very stimulating to my mind!

Even if I never involved myself in another trade, I reckon that just watching what this share does over the next few months will add a nice chunk of extra excitement and interest in my life, and will prompt me to learn quite a few things on the way. (It's already doing it! As you can see from my post here!)

I can see that having something CONCRETE to prompt someone's learning makes a massive difference.

So thanks TECH! And thanks to my friend and everyone else who has responded!
You've really added some spice to my life !


----------



## TiminOz (13 January 2019)

I LOVE THIS FORUM !

I also want to thank Joe too actually...I've used ALOT of forums in my life, including ones like Whirlpool and plenty of ones overseas. (Mostly to briefly ask questions, and even occasionally answer one I stumbled across!)

Even in the very short time I've used this one, it's become the most impressive one I've ever used.

I love the sincerity, seriousness, thoughtfulness, helpfulness and non-flamey/trolly friendliness of the people...

(Would it be too Un-PC to say as well: I really feel that some of these qualities are things our Aussie culture has in abundance..)

(Indeed: I think the general honesty and good naturedness of Aussies is something we could use to our advantage in international markets - as we are already doing with baby milk formula)


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2019)

Tim
Any day is fine


----------



## TiminOz (13 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> Tim
> Any day is fine




Thanks for that Tech !
It turns out that today might not be the best day to finish my research!
I will post back when I've done it!


----------



## Logique (15 January 2019)

Tim, you're looking for a $5 stock to go to $20 in a few years, and you want to buy less than 100 shares.
Tech's offer is _very_ generous, but may be relied upon


----------



## TiminOz (15 January 2019)

Logique said:


> Tim, you're looking for a $5 stock to go to $20 in a few years, and you want to buy less than 100 shares.
> Tech's offer is _very_ generous, but may be relied upon





 *Yep, I'm definitely taking it up !*

I just want to do some 'due diligence'/research on P03 as practice/learning before we hit the GO button!

Now is the time for me to do it, BEFORE we hit go.
The pressure of doing the research so we can buy before the next major announcement is helping me to get it done.

Afterwards there will be less psychological salience to it...


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> Afterwards there will be less psychological salience to it...




Ya reckon?


----------



## TiminOz (16 January 2019)

Haha well of course I will follow it with great interest,
but researching all the info is quite a job, esp since it's so technical !

Tech I can now totally see why you're a chartist !


----------



## TiminOz (16 January 2019)

PS What's the best book on charteology then ?! 

Or (ideally free) video series?


----------



## Trav. (16 January 2019)

TiminOz said:


> PS What's the best book on charteology then ?!
> 
> Or (ideally free) video series?




I found this book pretty good
step by step trading 
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw26T2haJoS6zAdMHo5C1lnO


----------



## TiminOz (16 January 2019)

Trav. said:


> I found this book pretty good
> step by step trading
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw26T2haJoS6zAdMHo5C1lnO




Thanks Trav but it redirect notice says link invalid.


----------



## Trav. (16 January 2019)

@TiminOz try this one mate.

https://stockcharts.com/step-by-step-trading.pdf

Plus the website has got some basic stuff.

https://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis


----------



## $20shoes (16 January 2019)

Trust me, Tim. "Charteology" is as much an Alice-through-the-looking-glass journey as other forms of analysis.

There are warrens and cul-de-sacs, fast flowing freeways and complete gridlock. And this makes sense if you think of the movement of a security as the sum of all of people's hopes and fears for that stock. And if you think of indexes as the net measure of social mood, you are trading - as much as the price level -  the measure of people's biases and herding instincts.

And people will dispute my definition above which is exactly my point. The market is made of infinite ideas and feelings and ways to exploit movements.

Its a very interesting journey that has taught me a lot about myself. And it's a journey that continues...

If you get to the point where you want to trade like you're running a business, reading Van Tharp's "Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom" and following Peter2's trading threads on here is an excellent and educational journey.

But Robert Miner's "Dynamic Trading is very good too.

So are the guys and gals on here. Some are seriously good!


----------



## TiminOz (17 January 2019)

Hey Tech, Let's GO ! 

I've looked into it as much as I am able within a reasonable time period and I think the fundamentals are at least decent.

As the Beer & Co valuation says, they have a solid technology - it just depends on the execution.

I also don't feel that Parfet would have put $9 Million into it and become a director (one of only two companies he's on - even with the sex scandal) if it was a dog.

Perhaps its fast rise is over but I think there could be more potential, and it's likely to go up even short-term with the release of the reports.



Thanks so much for taking me on this journey so far Tech !


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2019)

Ok just off the golf course so we will put in a buy tomorrow 
In the morning I’ll post up my  “ Chartology Analysis “

Will post the IB position when it’s filled at market.

Good luck Tim


----------



## TiminOz (17 January 2019)

Oh, wonderful golf...haven't played it since I was a teenager.
On the cusp of adulthood, we used to get off the course and have a combination of chips from the junk food dispenser, and beer !

If you're ever in Sydney you should check out the courses at Toukley and The Entrance.
The Entrance is by the sea and you share the course with rabbits in the afternoon...Toukley has lovely wide fairways and is very peaceful...though its been a while since I've been to these courses !

Thanks so much for this adventure Tech !
It's been a moment of good-natured humanity and educational too!

I'd be very interested to see your chart analysis - for one thing it will help me learn what that's all about !

I assume IB position means buy price?


----------



## Cam019 (18 January 2019)

IB = Interactive Brokers. The broker tech is using.


----------



## TiminOz (18 January 2019)

What do people think of valuations (like the one by Beers for Po3)...they seem like at least a good starting point for 'fundamental research'...


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

Some charts
Refer to notes.

*Overview*

Currently no sign of a change in sentiment only
a pause in price.

By the way the weekly buy trigger is a tick above 
This weeks high $4.93 which is a more conservative 
longer term buy methodology.
As Tim wants to trade longer term perhaps trading the
weekly chart maybe better. 
Id prefer to be patient on 
entry so as not to waste a stop in a drifting stock price.

Thoughts Tim?---anyone.


----------



## barney (18 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> If it’s stopped out I’ll gift the $250 to Joe
> Wear the $100 *and grab a bourbon.*




Lol .... I thought you were on the wagon Tech

PS Nice gesture and great for ASF ……


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

Ha

I don't drink
Id have say a Dozen Bourbons a year and as many
beers. Other than that I'm pretty boring!
No wine Cant stand it
Same with Coffee.


----------



## $20shoes (18 January 2019)

I like the weekly for Tim, because it clearly shows a demarkation zone where buyers and sellers are having a bit of tussle. The wide ranging bars to the left attracted a lot of volume, but the 2nd of those couldnt hold its open, so something is happening there - ideas of fair value at this level, or profit taking...who know..who cares..but it does tell us that we should be mindful of supply. 

The trend change was to ranging (sideways action), so Id retain a bullish stance on it at the moment, but I'd be more bullish with prices rising past $5 with some buying pressure. 

After its stellar run, could be doing a little ABC flat correction to bide time..
I actually dont mind the look of it  at this time...hopefully it has a run for you and Tim


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

Nice observation Shoes!


----------



## Boggo (18 January 2019)

My software (weekly) says...  

(click to expand)


----------



## barney (18 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> Ha
> 
> I don't drink
> Id have say a *Dozen Bourbons a year*




I'm similar only I have my dozen in about a week …. My wife suggests I drink too much.  I tell her she's right … everyone's happy


PS Good thread gents ……  If we get a fill on the order, are we running our *Stop at $4.44 ??*


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

The spread on this is around 20C and is very thinly traded.
I don't think we will be filled today.


----------



## $20shoes (18 January 2019)

barney said:


> I'm similar only I have my dozen in about a week …. My wife suggests I drink too much.  I tell her she's right … everyone's happy
> 
> 
> PS Good thread gents ……  If we get a fill on the order, are we running our *Stop at $4.44 ??*




Maybe Tim could help us determine an exit level? Theres obviously a myriad of reasons why we'd exit a position - from fundamental weakness, to market weakness to mental and trailing stops. It might be good for Tim to thrash out some of the reasons to hold or sell.

One thing I remember very clearly when I first started trading was believing that I was right! Even when a position went against me, I couldnt believe the market could get it so wrong. And that's a very good way to lose your shirt as a beginner! Hard lesson learnt!


----------



## TiminOz (18 January 2019)

I haven't read all the posts yet - it looks like some detail...
But: have we bought yet? Or are we waiting for something specific?

I know it was a bit lower yesterday and day before and is going up...

But also the results of the trial will be in any day now, and if they are positive, the stock will likely go up....

Trial info on P03 website

(Lol good Brains Trust on this thread !)


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

Not in Tim
I have posted a preferred buy point
However if you wish to buy regardless
On next open because your afraid youll miss out
I will do so Monday

I’ll just mention buy the rumour sell the fact.


----------



## TiminOz (18 January 2019)

Oh good, I will check it out


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

Check out what?


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> Not in Tim
> I have posted a preferred buy point
> However if you wish to buy regardless
> On next open because your afraid youll miss out
> ...





https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...e-past-year/&usg=AOvVaw0VqX5oXd-irW7F4_tvXcDT


----------



## TiminOz (18 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> Check out what?




Your suggested BP!


----------



## TiminOz (18 January 2019)

tech/a said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwj8jbqa__bfAhXPAnIKHfFXBagQhjwwAHoECAEQAQ&url=https://www.fool.com.au/2019/01/07/why-the-purifloh-share-price-is-up-500-over-the-past-year/&usg=AOvVaw0VqX5oXd-irW7F4_tvXcDT




Haha that was one of the MANY things I read !


----------



## TiminOz (18 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> Trust me, Tim. "Charteology" is as much an Alice-through-the-looking-glass journey as other forms of analysis.
> 
> If you get to the point where you want to trade like you're running a business, reading Van Tharp's "Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom"
> 
> ...




...reccos IMPLEMENTED.


----------



## TiminOz (21 January 2019)

Hey Tech,
I still have to read properly the charty stuff posted above including by you,
but I would like to say regardless immediately, if it DOES fall to your ideal buy-point
before i finish, pls go ahead and grab it !

I note its currently at
4.52


----------



## TiminOz (21 January 2019)

Hey Tech, is your buy point 4.62?
If so, then let's go ahead when trade opens (if you're up!  )
- since its currently 4.52.


----------



## tech/a (21 January 2019)

Tim

There is no indication that this stock is moving higher.
In fact its not doing a great deal. That will change sooner than later.
Buying now is punting I really want to see something that convinces me that
there is a good chance we wont be stopped out very quickly.

As price drops you'll note that my very rudimentary entry level moves down as well.

This is not something I would trade as it currently stands.
I think it wise that you stand back and take a look at whats happening.
Right now NOTHING is at risk.

If you really want me to take the trade I will but with a $100 risk
Once that's gone--game over!


----------



## TiminOz (22 January 2019)

What would have been your prediction for the stock with a chart on Nov 15, 2018?


----------



## tech/a (22 January 2019)

Why?
We are trading the right side of the screen 

I never have a “Prediction” only indications of
Possible future price action.

Right now there is no indication of anything other 
Than a pause.
That will change but until it does.


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2019)

Ouch!
Trading at $4.21!
Patience has been a good thing.


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2019)

Oh my oh my!
$4.02 last trade!
Not looking good!
Still will keep an eye out for
any opportunity--will probably be a while.


----------



## TiminOz (25 January 2019)

Hey Tech, I'm still trying to find the time to read the above stuff about charting. I expect it to be something I can learn from but also challenging material.

(Also had a serious PC problem last couple of days, and TBH I have to spend most of the next couple of days applying to uni  )

Anyway: I am unclear whether you are saying it is best not to buy in the foreseeable future
or you're waiting for a specific price...Hopefully I'll work that out when I sit down to really grok the stuff.

___________________________________

But regardless: if you do see a price you think it's worth buying at, please go ahead without the need of further confirmation


----------



## $20shoes (25 January 2019)

Tim, what we can do is trail a buy price at some distance that steps down as the price falls. In this way, we dont miss out on purchasing if the price suddenly turns up but we also want to increase our odds that we'll make a successful trade.

Well a trailing buy price is just one aspect to a possible trade, but I know Tech will be looking for buying interest. We can use a number of methods to determine this, but understanding what volume is telling us is a skill worth pursuing and one that is not easily mastered (coming from someone who hasnt really mastered it).

If theres a bias toward a stock that's meandering or falling in price, you'll often see forum comments (not on ASF) such as "the bots are containing the price while someone accumulates" or "the big boys are trying to shake the retail holders out of their stock". Sometimes this does happen, but often times you see the same excuses for a stock that does nothing for 2-3 years. It's simply a lack of demand. And the underlying reasons for a stock not moving is not really of consequence for us. We jsut want to be on board when the odds are more in our favour; when we see buying demand or some clear momentum building.


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> Tim, what we can do is trail a buy price at some distance that steps down as the price falls. In this way, we dont miss out on purchasing if the price suddenly turns up but we also want to increase our odds that we'll make a successful trade.
> 
> Well a trailing buy price is just one aspect to a possible trade, but I know Tech will be looking for buying interest. We can use a number of methods to determine this, but understanding what volume is telling us is a skill worth pursuing and one that is not easily mastered (coming from someone who hasnt really mastered it).
> 
> If theres a bias toward a stock that's meandering or falling in price, you'll often see forum comments (not on ASF) such as "the bots are containing the price while someone accumulates" or "the big boys are trying to shake the retail holders out of their stock". Sometimes this does happen, but often times you see the same excuses for a stock that does nothing for 2-3 years. It's simply a lack of demand. And the underlying reasons for a stock not moving is not really of consequence for us. We jsut want to be on board when the odds are more in our favour; when we see buying demand or some clear momentum building.





What he said!


----------



## tech/a (29 January 2019)

Hope your watching Tim!!

P03 is very thinly traded.

As such it has a wide spread and often
lurching up and down due to the spread.
Volume is also low making it difficult to find support 
and supply needed to drop a lot to find enough demand.

Next stop on the way down $3.50-3.20
There is currently no indication that there is any upside.
So we wait!


----------



## tinhat (29 January 2019)

PO3 Purifloh Limited. I've just looked at the chart, don't know anything about the company. If your motivation is "fear of missing out", on a risk/reward basis, looking at the chart only, I'd say you're not missing out (I've been there and done that too many times). Plenty of time to watch this play out.

Listen to the duck. He has a style and a method. You've all but signed up to it. I and many others here are emotionally invested now! This has been an educational discussion already.


----------



## tech/a (30 January 2019)

PO3 still tanking.

Think we saved Tim a few bucks
Dont know about his mate?

Where is Tim?


----------



## BlindSquirrel (30 January 2019)




----------



## $20shoes (3 February 2019)

Yeh, the volume is still heaviest on the down days, so we're still seeking some support that's not there yet. 
There's a bit of a channel on the down leg from January which we could use to help us plan a bit of a breakout trade. But it's a little boring at the moment. Tim, should pick another one while we wait. Good chance to learn!


----------



## greggles (11 February 2019)

Looks like Tim has left the building, and tech/a didn't even have to stump up the $500.

This thread is a good lesson on why you shouldn't listen to stock tips from the taxi driver... or your mate.


----------



## TiminOz (25 February 2019)

Haha Greggles more like a lesson on
- taking people at their word, and
- not making assumptions

I was busy applying for uni, as I said.
(Then I had to deal with a computer crash)

"I'LL BE BACK !"
...and I am.

And I already stated my preferences about the stock:
"But regardless: if you do see a price you think it's worth buying at, please go ahead without the need of further confirmation "

Now I'll read what's been said in the intervening period and check the price, and whether they've come in with their scientific results yet


----------



## tech/a (25 February 2019)

TiminOz said:


> But regardless: *if you do* see a price you think it's worth buying at, please go ahead without the need of further confirmation "




Haven't seen any reason to buy this.


----------



## TiminOz (25 February 2019)

My impression of Tech - still held - is that he's a solid man of his word.

So he probably lives by the principle that he expects others to just live by theirs.

Definitely NOT one of those flowers that needs someone to re-confirm the appointment with a text one hour before the meeting lol


----------



## $20shoes (25 February 2019)

I quite like MGX still Tim, if you want to look at a possible trade while we're in a holding pattern for PO3. 
There's nothing particular about it. It had a nice breakout - its been in a flat correction for a couple of weeks, and we could try and trade a pop up from these levels. No time for charts today but maybe discuss further tomorrow if its your thing.


----------



## Craton (26 February 2019)

Wow! What a thread! So much to be gleaned from this one.

ASF and especially Joe, you're all absolutely bloody amazing. tech/a, you are AWESOME!

With much humility, thank you.


----------

